# Baron Hill, Anglesey



## urbx51 (Aug 18, 2013)

History: Baron Hill is an estate in Beaumaris, Anglesey, Wales, named after the hill on which it stands. It was established in 1618, in preparation for Prince Henry of Wales's progress to Ireland, by Sir Richard Bulkeley as the family seat of the influential Bulkeley family.
During the English Civil War, Richard's successor, Colonel Thomas Bulkeley, is said to have invited King Charles I to take possession of the house and set up his court there.
In the eighteenth century the house was the seat of Lord Viscount Bulkeley,[1] who maintained Jacobite sympathies. The Neo-Palladian style is obvious from the curved facade of the building to the terraces, follies and balconies; this was the style adopted during the 1776 reconstruction of the mansion by architect Samuel Wyatt. However, the mansion was originally built in 1618. There is also an icehouse in the gardens and a lodge house.
In the nineteenth century the occupants of Baron Hill remained the dominant Anglesey landowners, possessing estate also at Llanfairfechan and other parts of Caernarfonshire.
During World War I, death duties soaked up the family fortune and made it impossible for the family (by then called Williams-Bulkeley) to continue to maintain the house. In World War II the Royal Engineers were stationed at the house. It was later damaged by fire, but the shell of the house survives. Sir Richard Williams-Bulkeley lives at neighbouring Red Hill.

In August 2008, plans were submitted to restore the house and turn it into luxury apartments.

Source: Wikipedia

I have visited this crumbling mansion in the forest on more than one occasion and every time I go, I am saddened to see that its dilapidated condition gets worse everytime. Doors hanging off walls, masonry crumbling away and graffiti appearing on a regular basis. 

Its not an easy place to get to, various methods of preventing entry to the grounds where it stands have been tried, none it seems, will stop the intrepid explorer.

Here is a link to how it used to look, back in the day: http://www.willacyhorsewood.co.uk/conservation.html
and here are some photos of how it looks now.
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr
...



Baron Hill, Anglesey by urbx51, on Flickr


----------



## forker67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Been there a few times myself, it's interesting trying to work out what some of the structures in the jungle were, the folly is cool too, very photogenic, damn shame it'll soon be nothing but a pile of overgrown rubble.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think its past saving! great photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 19, 2013)

ACE pix, love this place, it can be hard to get too and after our last visit we discovered the EASY way. 
0


----------

